# Who has a Cat or Cats?



## RedLED (Mar 13, 2019)

I have a Calico, and a solid gray inside our Desert home, and we are looking for additional male to be inside. Also, we have crew of feral cats in a colony outside, which I feed and water. They circle the house all day, and keep the rats out of the fruit trees. I feed the colony Meow Mix, and they go crazy for it! The indoor felines get better food. 

To water the colony, I engineered a kitty drinking station that fills a trough using drip system supplies, and refills the trough when the sprinkler system comes on. 

We we don't keep cats at our other homes. Too complex. 

Cats rule, and rule the internet!

Who else has cats, and what breed and color?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 13, 2019)

Had a cat once. Beautiful black cat with green eyes. 
Well it began throwing temper tantrums if I wasn't home by 5pm. I thought "that's partly why I was divorced so I definitely aint going to put up with that from a cat".


----------



## Nephron44 (Mar 13, 2019)

I have one! Giant orange tabby! 

He totally does not act like a cat...greets me at the door, plays fetch, follows commands...he’s awesome 

He is totally a daddy’s boy, though. If my wife gets home before me, he sits by the door and waits for me to get home...however, if it’s the other way around, he could care less when she gets home! Also won’t sit still for nail clippings or meds (when he’s sick) for anyone but his good ‘ol pops!


----------



## ironhorse (Mar 13, 2019)

4 rescues. The baby was 3 weeks old. Bottle fed. One had an eye injury and the eye had to be removed. All 4 go outside on a leash.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 13, 2019)

i have one, my wife insisted on getting him, will never agree to have another cat ever again.


----------



## BVH (Mar 13, 2019)

Here's my Manny Man


----------



## Father Azmodius (Mar 13, 2019)

2 Maine Coons. Best cats ever, because they act like dogs


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Mar 13, 2019)

I have one cat, he is the first cat I’ve ever had. Got him when he found me getting out of my truck and he followed me to my apartment. I went inside and he just sat by the door waiting for me. I set a timer for an hour or two and said “okay, if he’s just waiting for me when the timer goes off I’ll let him in”. I secretly watched him from the window as people came and went from the apartment and he just ignored them. The timer went off and I went out there. When he saw me he put his paws on the glass. I opened the door and he came right in. Solid eye contact. I let him in, and put up signs, but nobody ever claimed him. I raised him like a dog, because that’s all I ever had growing up. He behaves just like a dog. Greets me at the door, follows me from room to room like a little shadow, comes when I call him, lays down where I tell him to. I’ll never be able to replace him.


----------



## JimIslander (Mar 13, 2019)

Pretty much if you "hate cats", I probably won't like you as a person. This is not an absolute, but in my 57 years on this earth, I usually don't get along very well with people who don't like dogs and cats, or animals in general.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 13, 2019)

3 cats, all are indoor/outdoor. 2 males and 1 female. 20# tuxedo, black unknown & a 1 yr old Siamese, & she's a hellraiser. They're all going insane right now cause the snow is to deep to play outside.


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 13, 2019)

JimIslander said:


> Pretty much if you "hate cats", I probably won't like you as a person. This is not an absolute, but in my 57 years on this earth, I usually don't get along very well with people who don't like dogs and cats, or animals in general.



I hate cats. No desire to own one, especially an indoor one that requires a litter box in my house. Can't stand the smell of cat urine and wouldn't want to risk owning one that would pee on my couch and ruin it. I hate cat hair and do not want to see it on my clothes or furniture. I just do not like anything about them. We had one when I was a kid who lived to be about 19. He wanted nothing to do with anyone but my mother and would try to scratch your eyes out if you came near him. He stunk, he shed, he would attack your face in the middle of the night while you were sleeping. It was the worst. When he was 16 we thought he had run off to die and didn't see him for almost half a year. It was great. Things were peaceful and happy around the house. My sister made a little memorial for him in the woods to say goodbye. Then one day he comes crawling out from under the shed like nothing ever happened. My heart sank. It was like he was messing with me. We had to live with that nasty creature for two more years. It was torture.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 13, 2019)

Lumen83, Thank you for sharing. Your account was hilarious and well written. :laughing: 

Here is our one and only. His name is Star and he is a wonderful, loving addition to our home. 

~ Chance


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 13, 2019)

I feed many stray cats. Not a fan of cats but I feel sad for them


----------



## Nephron44 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> I hate cats. No desire to own one, especially an indoor one that requires a litter box in my house. Can't stand the smell of cat urine and wouldn't want to risk owning one that would pee on my couch and ruin it. I hate cat hair and do not want to see it on my clothes or furniture. I just do not like anything about them. We had one when I was a kid who lived to be about 19. He wanted nothing to do with anyone but my mother and would try to scratch your eyes out if you came near him. He stunk, he shed, he would attack your face in the middle of the night while you were sleeping. It was the worst. When he was 16 we thought he had run off to die and didn't see him for almost half a year. It was great. Things were peaceful and happy around the house. My sister made a little memorial for him in the woods to say goodbye. Then one day he comes crawling out from under the shed like nothing ever happened. My heart sank. It was like he was messing with me. We had to live with that nasty creature for two more years. It was torture.



Maybe he knew you hated him and just wanted some extra love, which you wouldn’t provide  maybe he just felt like an outcast, and so he acted out. I think you should have hugged him more


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 13, 2019)

i have nothing against cats in general, as long as someone else has them. i always had dogs, my last dog died a year ago, and our busy schedule does not let us get a puppy. cats are not social animals as dogs are, sure there are exceptions. 
it's funny that multiple people here love their cats because they act like dogs. 

what i do hate is how litter box smells, how cats drags the litter all over the house, and worst thing is when they step into **** soaked litter, and then jump on your bed, and kitchen table counters...


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> I hate cats. No desire to own one, especially an indoor one that requires a litter box in my house. Can't stand the smell of cat urine and wouldn't want to risk owning one that would pee on my couch and ruin it. I hate cat hair and do not want to see it on my clothes or furniture. I just do not like anything about them. We had one when I was a kid who lived to be about 19. He wanted nothing to do with anyone but my mother and would try to scratch your eyes out if you came near him. He stunk, he shed, he would attack your face in the middle of the night while you were sleeping. It was the worst. When he was 16 we thought he had run off to die and didn't see him for almost half a year. It was great. Things were peaceful and happy around the house. My sister made a little memorial for him in the woods to say goodbye. Then one day he comes crawling out from under the shed like nothing ever happened. My heart sank. It was like he was messing with me. We had to live with that nasty creature for two more years. It was torture.


wow, you had some nasty cat. i can't imagine putting up with that for so many years, it makes my cat look a lot better now, thanks.


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 13, 2019)

Nephron44 said:


> Maybe he knew you hated him and just wanted some extra love, which you wouldn’t provide  maybe he just felt like an outcast, and so he acted out. I think you should have hugged him more



I would have needed an industrial sized box of bandages if I tried hugging him more. This thing was a furry bundle of pissed off claws and teeth.


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 13, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Lumen83, Thank you for sharing. Your account was hilarious and well written. :laughing:
> 
> Here is our one and only. His name is Star and he is a wonderful, loving addition to our home.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thank you! Yours looks much friendlier.



alpg88 said:


> wow, you had some nasty cat. i can't imagine putting up with that for so many years, it makes my cat look a lot better now, thanks.



I thought about putting his food dish in the street, but I would have felt bad if he dented someone's car. I'm kidding. I couldn't hurt an animal.

I'm sure they make great pets for a lot of people. And, some people really love them. Seemed like every woman I matched with on dating apps was a vegan hair dresser that owned about ten of them. So, theres that...


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 13, 2019)

Once I was cat watching and the cat was rubbing against my leg so I pet it. And the damn thing bit me


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 13, 2019)

Adam and Eve said, "Lord, when we were in the garden, you walked with us every day. Now we do not see you any more. We are lonesome here, and it is difficult for us to remember how much you love us."

And God said, "I will create a companion for you that will be with you forever and who will be a reflection of my love for you, so that you will love me even when you cannot see me. Regardless of how selfish or childish or unlovable you may be, this new companion will accept you as you are and will love you as I do, in spite of yourselves."

And God created a new animal to be a companion for Adam and Eve.

And it was a good animal.

And God was pleased. And the new animal was pleased to be with Adam and Eve and he wagged his tail.

And Adam said, "Lord, I have already named all the animals in the Kingdom and I cannot think of a name for this new animal."

And God said, "Because I have created this new animal to be a reflection of my love for you, his name will be a reflection of my own name, and you will call him dog."

And dog lived with Adam and Eve and was a companion to them and loved them.

And they were comforted.

And God was pleased.

And dog was content and wagged his tail.

After a while, it came to pass that an angel came to the Lord and said, "Lord, Adam and Eve have become filled with pride. They strut and preen like peacocks and they believe they are worthy of dog's adoration."

And God said, "I will create for them a companion who will be with them forever and who will see them as they are. The companion will remind them of their limitations, so they will know that they are not always worthy of adoration."

And God created cat to be a companion to Adam and Eve.

And cat would not obey them. And when Adam and Eve gazed into cat's eyes, they were reminded that they were not supreme beings.

And Adam and Eve learned humility.

And they were greatly improved.

And God was pleased.

And dog was happy.

But the cat didn't care one way or the other.


----------



## JimIslander (Mar 13, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> I hate cats. No desire to own one, especially an indoor one that requires a litter box in my house. Can't stand the smell of cat urine and wouldn't want to risk owning one that would pee on my couch and ruin it. I hate cat hair and do not want to see it on my clothes or furniture. I just do not like anything about them. We had one when I was a kid who lived to be about 19. He wanted nothing to do with anyone but my mother and would try to scratch your eyes out if you came near him. He stunk, he shed, he would attack your face in the middle of the night while you were sleeping. It was the worst. When he was 16 we thought he had run off to die and didn't see him for almost half a year. It was great. Things were peaceful and happy around the house. My sister made a little memorial for him in the woods to say goodbye. Then one day he comes crawling out from under the shed like nothing ever happened. My heart sank. It was like he was messing with me. We had to live with that nasty creature for two more years. It was torture.



I hate you! :nana:

This sounds familiar. Most people I have met that "hate" cats had a really bad experience with one. Most cats are incredibly loving creatures. Sorry yours was a ****.


----------



## JimIslander (Mar 13, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> i have nothing against cats in general, as long as someone else has them. i always had dogs, my last dog died a year ago, and our busy schedule does not let us get a puppy. cats are not social animals as dogs are, sure there are exceptions.
> it's funny that multiple people here love their cats because they act like dogs.
> 
> what i do hate is how litter box smells, how cats drags the litter all over the house, and worst thing is when they step into **** soaked litter, and then jump on your bed, and kitchen table counters...



A litter box that smells equals a pet owner who is doing a terrible job. A clean litter box won't smell, at all. Personally I prefer indoor/outdoor cats who use the great outdoors for their restroom needs.

We always had dogs and cats since I was born, and often several other animals. I learned how to handle cats from childhood. That probably makes a difference. They are just this side of wild animals and require some care when interacting with them. Once learned, they can be incredibly loving beings that just make you feel good.

This guy made a particularly cozy lap warmer during the middle of winter. Long gone now, but what a great cat he was. And he loved everyone. From kids to old drunks, anyone could pick him up and handle him. Maine Coons are the coolest cats and gentle with everyone.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 14, 2019)

JimIslander said:


> A litter box that smells equals a pet owner who is doing a terrible job. A clean litter box won't smell, at all.



no it is not, it's cat's urine, and feces, also scented litter by itself smells depressing. what do you think, we do not clean the box? or do not remove poop as soon as noticed? sure we do, and we replace litter completely every 3 days, we use pine pellets that do not clamp up.
where we live i would not let cat outside.


black cat and dog are not ours, our friends went on vac. and left them with us, the big dog and other cat are ours, i liked that black cat better, she was much friendlier, and did act like a dog.


----------



## Nephron44 (Mar 14, 2019)

You all are obviously using the wrong litter...we only clean our big guy’s box every other day, and I have never had an issue with urine smell, stool smell, or litter smell. We also have never had an issue with litter being trailed all over the house. You all need to invest in better litter...your feline friends will thank you 🤣


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 14, 2019)

what litter do you use?


----------



## Nephron44 (Mar 14, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> what litter do you use?



Haha, I was being a little sarcastic, but also a little serious.

Even though we only have one fuzzy buddy, we use Arm and Hammer Multi-Cat or Double Duty. We also use a high walled litter box, which really helps with the litter spread. We recently tried the new Arm and Hammer dust free litter, and it was AWESOME, but it isn’t readily available near us yet.

We have tried various brands of lightweight litter, including tidy cats, since I hurt my back and can’t lift more than 20 pounds. Every single lightweight litter was HORRIBLE! Litter everywhere! And our little fur baby kept getting it stuck in his paws.

I also like Arm and Hammer litters because although they are scented, I can’t smell it unless I am super close to the box, like face practically in the box, and we live in a tiny 2 bedroom apartment while we look for a new house...zero cat smells.

We also have two air purifiers, so that may help with smell, but they are there due to both my wife and I having bad environmental allergies, and not because of the cat.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 14, 2019)

Three for me. A 20 year old white domestic long hair, an 8 year old short hair Calico, and a 4 year old short hair Tortie. 

Had dogs, AKC obedience trained as well as holding tracking dog degrees and just household kitties that were foundlings. 

Over the years, due to work demands, it became difficult to get home in a 10 hour window to let the dogs out to use the bathroom. The cats were fine with the litter box. As the dogs aged and died, I came to realize that cats were just as affectionate as dogs, but as I call it, independently dependent. 

The cats wait for me to come home by the door, sleep in until I feel like getting up, and take care of flies, spiders and the occasional stink bug that gets into the house. 

3 cats, 4 litter boxes. Tidy Cat 24/7 in two boxes, and Fresh Step in the other two. Covered litter boxes that get scooped each morning, and the youngest waits till I’m done to use the box. Very litter tracked outside the boxes. 

None of the cats gets onto kitchen counter tops or the dining room table. No one wants or eats table food or treats. Just high quality Pro Plan True Nature 45 and a can of wet food twice a day. 

The key to keeping pet hair off the furniture is daily brushing and weekly nail trimming. Spending 5 minutes a day brushing them also allows for checking their overall condition for lumps or bumps. 

The Calico is very shy, the other two are social butterfly’s. 

Pets like children are only as good as the effort you put into them. Ignore them, they ignore you. We all know how that story ends.


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 14, 2019)

just turned 16...





him and his sister; lost her in fall 2016...


----------



## JimIslander (Mar 14, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> no it is not, it's cat's urine, and feces, also scented litter by itself smells depressing. what do you think, we do not clean the box? or do not remove poop as soon as noticed? sure we do, and we replace litter completely every 3 days, we use pine pellets that do not clamp up.
> where we live i would not let cat outside.
> 
> black cat and dog are not ours, our friends went on vac. and left them with us, the big dog and other cat are ours, i liked that black cat better, she was much friendlier, and did act like a dog.



We do not have cat litter smell. 

We use SWheat Scoop. Unscented, clumping litter. We don't let waste stay in the litter box, ever. This litter clumps very well and can be deposited in the toilet. We don't have smells, at all. Neither I (and I have a very sensitive nose), my wife, or our guests (and we have asked our good friends who would say so) smell our cat. We only have one, and she pees twice a day and poops once a day, on a very regular schedule. So there is that.

It can be done, and is done by lots of cat owners. Just have to be diligent.


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 14, 2019)

I have always liked dogs, and have owned several, but it seems the cats stay around longer. Here's Vlad, the opinionated Mane Coon. He's 16 years old now, this photo was from about 8 years ago


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 14, 2019)

We have a gray Balinese cat, Toby...our first cat. It was a free barn cat. It was mainly obtained to deter mice (previously had 3 but we have had none since he arrived) It is low maintenance, likes to play when he wants to, is not a cuddler, is in no way needy and lets you know when he has has enough attention.

Kids like him and he serves a purpose. Toby keeps his distance around me...which is fine by me.


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 14, 2019)

I've got two cats of my own and the SO has another along with 3 dogs. _We have a lot of animals._

Cats aren't for everyone ... but neither are dogs. The joke goes that _a dog will fight to the death to defend you while a cat will watch you die then eat you_. I wouldn't call that a universal truth, but it does strike at the key differences between them. Conversely, dogs are needy high-maintenance animals by compare while cats can often be left alone for days with nothing but the material necessities.

Dogs are inherently social animals, arguably humanity's longest-running genetic engineering experiment. They have a desire for companionship and will usually choose the company of a human over another dog. They also interest themselves in the welfare of those around them thus have a desire to please and protect. One could even argue that dogs have a desire to please humans.

Cats are inherently solitary animals that have existed alongside humans almost as long as dogs, but the relationship has largely been one of hands-off symbiosis. As we developed agriculture we also acquired the presence of small pests which the cat is specialized at regulating and thus cats that could tolerate the peripheral presence of humans thrived. Cats aren't 180° out of phase with dogs and inherently *anti-* or even *a*social - they're just _self-interested_; witness the breakdown of territory defense and collective kitten raising in situation where prey is abundant like farms. Cats have no desire to please humans or even a desire not to displease them; they can however learn that some actions have _negative consequences_ and thus not to engage in them.

I've found the trick is to work with the cat sense of self-interest. Dogs might _naturally_ gravitate towards humans because it's been bred into them while cats _learn_ to gravitate towards humans under certain conditions. A dog might seek out affection while a cat learns that human can offer affection. A dogs might play fetch naturally, a cat learns that returning the toy results in it being thrown again.

But, as instinctual beasts, there are limits vs dogs. Cats can be _discouraged_ from jumping up on counters but the continuum seems to be "won't do it in front of you" / "won't do it when they know you're around" / "won't leave evidence of their passage" ... with no "won't jump up on the counters _ever_". Cats with claws are going to need to sharpen them - getting them to do it on supplied scratching posts rather than the furniture will follow a similar progression as not jumping on counters - my condolences if a leather couch is a favorite subject of their need to keep those claws sharp.

I really don't have an answer on litter boxes. My sense of smell has never been described as "acute" or even "average" so they don't much bother me, but frequent maintenance seems to be the key. Clumping litter seems to help. Indoor/outdoor is _an_ answer, but also a risk - with all the missing cat/dog posters I see on lightposts and on the local messageboard I do wonder if cars and/or suburban predators (we're near a waterway so there's no shortage of bobcats, coyotes, foxes) are taking their toll.

I've largely accepted cat hair as a consequence of keeping them around. They're generally pretty affectionate so it's going to get all over one's clothing.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 14, 2019)

That's an interesting read, idleprocess. 

~ cG

One more -





BTW, No one in the family has observed Star using the couch for a scratching post. The first time I noticed some bad kitty had, was when looking at this picture.


----------



## wacbzz (Mar 14, 2019)

I like cats. At one point, my wife and I had four cats at one time. It’s actually where my CPF name came from; each letter is a name so the first two letters are my wife and I and the next four are from those cats. 

Over all the years of having them, I learned that we didn’t own those cats, those cats owned us. No cat owner, upon examination, can deny this - particularly if you’ve also owned dogs. Ownership of those two animals is as different as night and day.

I would for sure like to have cats again, but I’d have to get rid of my beagle first!


----------



## harro (Mar 15, 2019)

HAD, up till last weekend. Our loved Seal Point Siamese, ' Rolf ', was put to sleep due to incurable renal failure. Common in male Siamese. He is in my avatar, at about 18 months of age, and a more recent photo of him disrupting me at the pc. We miss him terribly, but having had cats all our lives, we will be having a break from them for a couple of years. I can see another ' Meezer ' down the track aways. He was 9 yrs and 3 months at his passing.




My wife and son have a bet on, as to whether I can hang out two years without a ' Meezer '!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 15, 2019)

harro, So sorry to read of Rolf's passing. He was a beautiful boy. 

~ Chance


----------



## harro (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks Chance, yeah, its life, but a meezer kitten in time, will turn him into great memories. The great thing with any cat is, their love for their humans is unconditional. A home without a cat, is but a house. 
Cheers from downunder where we are looking foward to short days and cold nights.
Mike.


----------



## Nephron44 (Mar 15, 2019)

harro said:


> HAD, up till last weekend. Our loved Seal Point Siamese, ' Rolf ', was put to sleep due to incurable renal failure. Common in male Siamese. He is in my avatar, at about 18 months of age, and a more recent photo of him disrupting me at the pc. We miss him terribly, but having had cats all our lives, we will be having a break from them for a couple of years. I can see another ' Meezer ' down the track aways. He was 9 yrs and 3 months at his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awe man, I’m sorry for your loss! I don’t even want to think about how it’s going to be when my little buddy is gone. Cats aren’t pets...they are family, and their absence is noted. Prayers to you and your family!


----------



## blackbalsam (Mar 15, 2019)

Callie - 12yrs and Frisky - 7yrs


----------



## BVH (Mar 15, 2019)

harro said:


> HAD, up till last weekend. Our loved Seal Point Siamese, ' Rolf ', was put to sleep due to incurable renal failure..................................
> My wife and son have a bet on, as to whether I can hang out two years without a ' Meezer '!!!



Our Kitto passed in July, 2017 and our Reggie passed Jan 23 of this year and both of us said it would be a year or two, if ever that we would have another cat. You can see by my above post how long our cat-free period was.

Manny Man was found abandoned and emaciated. Being about 12, 100% Black and with upper chronic respiratory issues, he was scheduled for the "needle". A friend who works at the shelter alerted us. He is such an affectionate Little Man.


----------



## Nephron44 (Mar 15, 2019)

BVH said:


> Our Kitto passed in July, 2017 and our Reggie passed Jan 23 of this year and both of us said it would be a year or two, if ever that we would have another cat. You can see by my above post how long our cat-free period was.
> 
> Manny Man was found abandoned and emaciated. Being about 12, 100% Black and with upper chronic respiratory issues, he was scheduled for the "needle". A friend who works at the shelter alerted us. He is such an affectionate Little Man.



You, sir, are a wonderful human being!


----------



## harro (Mar 15, 2019)

BVH said:


> Our Kitto passed in July, 2017 and our Reggie passed Jan 23 of this year and both of us said it would be a year or two, if ever that we would have another cat. You can see by my above post how long our cat-free period was.
> 
> Manny Man was found abandoned and emaciated. Being about 12, 100% Black and with upper chronic respiratory issues, he was scheduled for the "needle". A friend who works at the shelter alerted us. He is such an affectionate Little Man.



They ARE such a big part of our lives, and especially those who have had a rough time. I don't know about anywhere else on our planet, but in Aus, they come vet checked, desexed and microchipped from shelters. The BEST by far though, is, its giving a loving, safe forever home to one or two of these wonderful little souls.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 15, 2019)

i say what ever floats ya boat. but i spent much of my life in the hood. my chow kept my stuff safe for years he also watched over are neibeers so much one wanted me to make my yard there and they would pay for the fench


----------



## harro (Mar 16, 2019)

Nephron44 said:


> Awe man, I’m sorry for your loss! I don’t even want to think about how it’s going to be when my little buddy is gone. Cats aren’t pets...they are family, and their absence is noted. Prayers to you and your family!



Tks Nephron44. Its hard. We get so attatched to the little buggers, agreed, it is hard when they depart. Give your little buddy a cuddle for me, they're a special part of our lives.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Meet Amy. Turns 4 this summer.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 16, 2019)

How about we steer things back more towards cute pictures of our pets ?


----------



## Modernflame (Mar 16, 2019)

Sorry for the kerfuffle. The offending post has been deleted, a bit too late it seems.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 16, 2019)

Momma Squirrel has come to recognize Star as a nonthreatening member of our little acre. She doesn't make the same assessment of the neighbor cat, Flapjack. That guy is a hunter. 

We believe this will be the third year Momma Squirrel has allowed us to hand feed her. 

~ Chance


----------



## TyTEK (Mar 16, 2019)

My cat is hilarious and extremely cute and cuddly. Like it's beyond ridiculous. And I never wanted her, my wife did. But guess who the cat loves more? Now we're BFFs.

Disclaimer: All photo's courtesy of my wife.


----------



## TyTEK (Mar 16, 2019)

CG, that video is freaking amazing and hilarious!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 16, 2019)

TyTEK said:


> CG, that video is freaking amazing and hilarious!!



Thank you.  Slow the video down at the :30 second mark to enjoy some wonderful squirrel acrobatics. :twothumbs 

BTW, Love your wife's additions to the photo. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## harro (Mar 16, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Momma Squirrel has come to recognize Star as a nonthreatening member of our little acre. She doesn't make the same assessment of the neighbor cat, Flapjack. That guy is a hunter.
> 
> We believe this will be the third year Momma Squirrel has allowed us to hand feed her.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hahaha, I think momma squirrel still needs to exercise a bit of caution. If Star is feeling a bit peckish, it could be ' Goodnight Irene '.


----------



## harro (Mar 16, 2019)

TyTEK said:


> My cat is hilarious and extremely cute and cuddly. Like it's beyond ridiculous. And I never wanted her, my wife did. But guess who the cat loves more? Now we're BFFs.
> 
> Disclaimer: All photo's courtesy of my wife.



YOU WILL PAMPER ME, HUMAN, AND TREAT ME IN THE WAY MY EARLY EGYPTIAN ANCESTORS WERE TREATED BY THEIR HUMANS.


----------



## TyTEK (Mar 16, 2019)

^^^ Yep, that's pretty much what she would be saying if she could speak human.


Edit: Either that or that she wants to kill us, LOL (could go either way really)


----------



## LGT (Mar 16, 2019)

harro said:


> HAD, up till last weekend. Our loved Seal Point Siamese, ' Rolf ', was put to sleep due to incurable renal failure. Common in male Siamese. He is in my avatar, at about 18 months of age, and a more recent photo of him disrupting me at the pc. We miss him terribly, but having had cats all our lives, we will be having a break from them for a couple of years. I can see another ' Meezer ' down the track aways. He was 9 yrs and 3 months at his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sad to lose our little friends. But nice to have from kitten to adult and see all of the antics they will get involved with.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 16, 2019)

harro said:


> Hahaha, I think momma squirrel still needs to exercise a bit of caution. If Star is feeling a bit peckish, it could be ' Goodnight Irene '.



Star just isn't motivated to hunt. He's too well fed...... and probably wants to avoid the humiliation that would surely result from trying to catch a squirrel. 

~ cG


----------



## RedLED (Mar 17, 2019)

I think the term the UN uses for cats, as we know them at home, is the *GDHC*: Global Domestic House Cat.

Cats are the: -- "_Wildest of the tame, and the tamest of the wild._"

Do any of you think we like cats because our flashlights allow us to see in the dark like our kitty's can?

Thank you for sharing the photos of your cats, you all have some very beautiful cats!! I'll try to post some myself. 

What is is the term for when cats eyes light up when we shine our lights at night? I use Eye Shine. 

Best, 

RL


----------



## JimIslander (Mar 17, 2019)

Actually what you see in your cat's eyes is a complete other universe.  This is my old cat Scruffy. Unretouched photo of his emerald eyes.


----------



## ironhorse (Mar 17, 2019)

This is Jeffrey. He had an eye injury when he was rescued.


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 17, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Star just isn't motivated to hunt. He's too well fed...... and probably wants to avoid the humiliation that would surely result from trying to catch a squirrel.
> 
> ~ cG



It's been my observation that most domestic cats probably wouldn't know what to do with a squirrel if they caught one, and that represents a problem because - relative to mice and rats - squirrels are _dangerous prey_ and immediate post-capture follow-through is a wee bit critical for the health of the apprehending cat.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 17, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Star just isn't motivated to hunt. He's too well fed...... and probably wants to avoid the humiliation that would surely result from trying to catch a squirrel.



...... Or perhaps Star is just a big sweetheart and having been the recipient of Flapjack's bullying, he's decided to stop the cycle of violence. 

 

~ Chance


----------



## harro (Mar 18, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ...... Or perhaps Star is just a big sweetheart and having been the recipient of Flapjack's bullying, he's decided to stop the cycle of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Chance



I assume Star is a ' Birman ' Chance??


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 18, 2019)

harro said:


> I assume Star is a ' Birman ' Chance??



That's probably as good an assumption as the next. We asked Star's veterinarian if he was part Ragdoll. She said, "Maybe." but didn't hazard a guess. 

Our neighbors brought Star home as a rescue-cat, so there's really no way of knowing his heritage. It didn't appear their other pets allowed him his fair share of food. Long story short, we started feeding him. I asked our neighbor if that was OK with him. It was. Years later, the neighbors are gone. Star stayed. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 19, 2019)

Me n' Harley, Super Bowl 37


----------



## martinaee (Mar 19, 2019)

*Did somebody say .... cats?





*


----------



## harro (Jun 9, 2019)

JimIslander said:


> Actually what you see in your cat's eyes is a complete other universe.  This is my old cat Scruffy. Unretouched photo of his emerald eyes.



…...' you are under my spell, human.....bring me food '...….

Actually, you can see why they were revered and feared in days of yore. Also, part of the reason they see so well in low light conditions, as well as not seeing the full colour spectrum so well.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 17, 2019)

Scruffy's markings are amazing!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 19, 2019)

Star sleeps pretty much wherever he wants to. Where he wants to is always different.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 20, 2019)

How cute!


----------



## RedLED (Jun 20, 2019)

Is that a Seal Point?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 20, 2019)

RedLED said:


> Is that a Seal Point?



No, I don't think he is a seal point. - #63


----------



## harro (Jun 20, 2019)

Just my $00.02 worth Chance, and RedLED, if I had to hazard a guess at Star’s colour points, i’d say either Blue or Lilac point. Both recognised colours by cat associations, worldwide. He could also be a mix of Blue/Seal. Seal being a graduation from ' Rich dark chocolate to black '.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 20, 2019)

All I know for sure is he's not too picky about where he chooses to lay down.


----------



## ironhorse (Jun 20, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> All I know for sure is he's not too picky about where he chooses to lay down.



I had a cat that liked to do that also.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 20, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> All I know for sure is he's not too picky about where he chooses to lay down.



Happy to see that I’m not the only one that can’t use the bathroom without my protection. 

The Tortie follows me like a dog. She stays in bed until I get up, then follows me to bed in the evening. 

I had someone come to the side door the other day. The Tortie started growling and hissing. Once I told her it was OK, he was a friend, she backed down and was as good as gold.


----------



## harro (Jun 20, 2019)

Yeah, umm, that's about right. ' I WILL LAY DOWN WHERE AND WHEN I WANT TO '. Sorry, that was with regard to Star, I forgot the quote button.
Hahaha, a closer look at his face and the expression is saying, ' GET THAT BLOODY CAMERA AWAY FROM ME, HUMAN '.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks, Harro, I'm not good at the different cat colors.


----------



## harro (Jun 21, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That's probably as good an assumption as the next. We asked Star's veterinarian if he was part Ragdoll. She said, "Maybe." but didn't hazard a guess.
> 
> Our neighbors brought Star home as a rescue-cat, so there's really no way of knowing his heritage. It didn't appear their other pets allowed him his fair share of food. Long story short, we started feeding him. I asked our neighbor if that was OK with him. It was. Years later, the neighbors are gone. Star stayed.
> 
> ~ Chance



A bit late here Chance, but just taking a closer look at Star, yeah, the white toes are a dead giveaway for a Birman. The color points extend down the foot to the toe joints, then the pure white toes ( yes, his foot begins at what looks like a 'backward knee joint', halfway up his leg. Our furry friends/rulers actually walk on ' tiptoes ' ). He may have been from a breeder, and for whatever reasons, usually asthetics ( cruel and uncaring, but a fact of life with some darn breeders ), he was rejected, and ended up in the rescue scenario. Doesn't matter, he has his servants and kingdom to rule over, and sets his expected standards of behaviour from his servants.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 22, 2019)

harro, You just might have hypothesized the truth of how Star came to reside under our roof. It's hard to capture with a camera due to his unwillingness to look directly at us, but Star's right eye has always been cloudy. 

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I have had the pleasure of living with some wonderful felines. However, Star is and always will be cherished as special. 








harro said:


> A bit late here Chance, but just taking a closer look at Star, yeah, the white toes are a dead giveaway for a Birman. The color points extend down the foot to the toe joints, then the pure white toes ( yes, his foot begins at what looks like a 'backward knee joint', halfway up his leg. Our furry friends/rulers actually walk on ' tiptoes ' ). *He may have been from a breeder, and for whatever reasons, usually **asthetics** ( cruel and uncaring, but a fact of life with some darn breeders ), he was **rejected,** and ended up in the rescue scenario.* Doesn't matter, he has his servants and kingdom to rule over, and sets his expected standards of behaviour from his servants.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 22, 2019)

idleprocess said:


> It's been my observation that most domestic cats probably wouldn't know what to do with a squirrel if they caught one, and that represents a problem because - relative to mice and rats - squirrels are _dangerous prey_ and immediate post-capture follow-through is a wee bit critical for the health of the apprehending cat.



I really don't know how I missed your post, idleprocess. Bygones for not replying until now. I once witnessed an all-out squirrel fight. It was one of the quickest, most brutal engagements I have ever witnessed. Having hand-fed Momma Squirrel for three years I've had the opportunity to observe her up close and personal. While her teeth are those of a rat, her surgically-sharp claws would give Edward Scissor-Hands reason to be wary.


----------



## JimIslander (Jun 22, 2019)

RedLED said:


> Scruffy's markings are amazing!



Lady Islander sometimes called him Hercule Poirot.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 23, 2019)

Does anyone else's kitty have furry paws?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2019)

Not me, but this thread reminded me of a cat my best friend used to have. White, with a few orange spots. He was named "Salem." And what truly made him special is that he had thumbs on his front paws. Both of the inner-most digits on his front paws were pushed outward from his other digits, and towards his body. Basically, thumbs! And he knew how to use them.

Generally an even-tempered cat who caused very little trouble. Though one morning, as we both woke up while I was visiting, (he had decided to bed down next to me for the night) I tried petting him; and he swiped at me with his paw.... with his claws extended. I pulled my hand away just in the nick of time. After that, I decided to avoid him as I can't stand temperamental people, or animals. If anyone is wondering, Salem's deformity with his paws was likely the result of the same reason why he passed away at an early age. Salem was the product of two very closely related cats who shouldn't have had relations with each other, which led to Salem being born.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 28, 2019)

Salem’s condition is a genetic mutation called polydactylism. The cats at the Hemingway house in Key West Florida are known for being polydactyl. 

Polydactyl cats were thought by sailors to be good hunters of rodents on ships making the Atlantic crossing. Supposedly, the larger paws gave them better balance on rocking ships. 

One of my cats, Stuie was a four paw polydactyl cat. He had 6 toes on each paw. I posted a picture here before, but I guess it got wiped out by the DropBox purge a few years back. 

Some people refer to the paws as looking like mittens or snow shoes. 

In the cat breeder world though , snow shoe cats have white paws and have nothing to do with the size of the paw.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2019)

That's really interesting. I thought poor Salem was unique.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 28, 2019)

The cats:

*My Hyde* A stray that literally followed me home one night. He's some sort of Siamese/Manx/Persian mixture. In his youth he could flat-foot a six foot jump and would indulge light roughhousing on occasion. I believe he's about 14 now. He's talkative and can be aggressively affectionate.
*Uryu* A former co-worker's cat I adopted when they learned their young child was severely allergic. He's a regular goofball.
*Mr Bibbers* Girlfriend's Flame Point Siamese. He's a real nacho but also affectionate.





Mr Hyde disapproves of the camera.





And now Mr Hyde's preferred activity these days. His tail has always been stubby, partially fused, with a permanent cowlick.





You are likely to be eaten by a Grue.





A more typical Uryu pose. He's incredibly difficult to photograph. His coat is smoke - each hair is black at the tip, white at the base.





Bibbers tangles himself up in that curtain all the time - because he's so fabulous.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 4, 2019)

JimIslander said:


> Actually what you see in your cat's eyes is a complete other universe.  This is my old cat Scruffy. Unretouched photo of his emerald eyes.



Your cat is fully charged. Please unplug from charger to save energy.


----------



## harro (Jul 4, 2019)

> Your cat is fully charged. Please unplug from charger to save energy.



Hahaha, classic. Looks just like that though. And as Scruffy's human servant has said, you sort of can see the universe when you look into those eyes.


----------



## RedLED (Jul 5, 2019)

When our cats are "Fully Charged," they run up the walls, across the ceiling and down the other side! 

If if you have indoor cats, like we do, I have a wooden ladder from our studio I bring it in, and that love it! They climb up and down it, and get up on the beams that make up our Mid Century Modern home where the cats are kept. 

If if you bring in a leader, they instantly know what to do. Very cute and fun for them and us.

And, after a deep kitty cat nap they wake up - "Fully Charged!" WILD! I love it when they go wild!


----------



## RedLED (Jul 5, 2019)

After the earthquake today, my outdoor Colony Crew hid for hours, the indoor cats, not too much. Anyone else have odd reactions from their feline friends, and on the same day as fireworks, which I love but cats and dogs hate. 

The fireworks have freaked out the indoor cats!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 5, 2019)

Outdoor animals have their feet in direct contact with the ground; this is probably why they seem to sense earthquakes slightly earlier than us sock-and-shoe clad humans do. In addition, some animals can sense the earth's magnetic field, which probably gets disturbed a bit by an earthquake. It must be really disorienting for them.


----------



## BVH (Jul 5, 2019)

Our precious Manny Man journeyed to his next life last Sunday. In 4 very short months, we grew quickly to love him dearly. We miss him tremendously.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 5, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 5, 2019)

That picture of Manny Man is an absolute portrait of trust and love. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## RedLED (Jul 7, 2019)

BVH, sorry.


----------



## nosuchagency (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 7, 2019)

BVH, I'm sorry to read of your loss. That's a damn shame.  


Flapjack and Oreo paid Star an early morning visit. I think Oreo had bad intentions. Fortunately, I decided to go check on Star. After this picture was taken, Oreo turned and walked away. As Oreo approached Flapjack, he stood and they threw a few paws at each other's faces. Then Flapjack followed Oreo home.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2019)

nosuchagency said:


>



Just something about grey cats like that one.... Always reminds me of Clovis from the Stephen King movie "Sleep Walkers." Had an All-Star cast of actors, all of whom were horrible! Clovis the cat literally gave the best acting performance out of everyone on that movie! Not even remotely joking! 

_"Just you and me now, Clovis."_


----------



## RedLED (Jul 9, 2019)

Is he a gray tabby or a brown tabby. Love the spots, gives the wilder look.


----------



## nosuchagency (Jul 9, 2019)

my guy? that's tc (follows his predecessor, magnum - he was so close to being named higgins he has no idea, lol). i think he's a plain ol' 16 1/2 y.o. black stripped tabby cat.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 10, 2019)

Couldn't resist....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyMeG_ZXtd4


----------



## nosuchagency (Jul 10, 2019)

LULZ... i'm so reenacting that scene when i get home. cat's going to be like, what the heck.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 10, 2019)

That's going to be epic! :twothumbs

_*Edit:*_ Song in the background is "Boadicea" by Enya.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 14, 2019)

Catching some early morning rays from his new favorite spot.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 14, 2019)

mine is not happy someone woke him up.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 14, 2019)

Him looks pretty formidable.


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 29, 2019)

My son’s classmate found this guy in a gutter. I haven’t owned a cat in 30 years. I said no, since my cavy died this past winter, and they family made me dig a hole with a pickaxe in 20 degree weather...while they were warm inside watching me. 
I came home from work and took a nap and woke up to this furball sleeping on my son’s lap. I guess we have a cat now


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 29, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Him looks pretty formidable.


it is only the looks, he runs and hides in a closet from any loud noise, when people come over he hides. and wont show up long after they are gone, not all friends believe i have a cat lol, cuz they never see him.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 29, 2019)

> My son’s classmate found this guy in a gutter. I haven’t owned a cat in 30 years. I said no, since my cavy died this past winter, and they family made me dig a hole with a pickaxe in 20 degree weather...while they were warm inside watching me.
> I came home from work and took a nap and woke up to this furball sleeping on my son’s lap. I guess we have a cat now



No offense, but that's really messed up that your family demanded you do that.


----------



## LedTed (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry, I'm going to add to the sadness. Then I finish with a cute story I've told here before. When I met my too be wife, "The girl came with two cats." And, I'll admit that because my wife and I never had kids, maybe the cats came to mean a little too much to us. When the cats passed we couldn't bring ourselves to get other pets. But we kept our fond memories. One CPF related story in particular, I remember doing my monthly flashlight maintenance routine and enjoying the calico knocking my neatly lined up NC D11s off of the coffee table, less than two feet down to the carpeted floor. She never got in the way at my ESD station and always waited for me to get back upstairs to the last step in the monthly process. I don't know if she could count. But, she always new when the last flashlight got staged before they were all (pawed to the floor then) put away.


----------



## Candzy (Sep 5, 2019)

Monocrom said:


> Just something about grey cats like that one.... Always reminds me of Clovis from the Stephen King movie "Sleep Walkers." Had an All-Star cast of actors, all of whom were horrible! Clovis the cat literally gave the best acting performance out of everyone on that movie! Not even remotely joking!
> 
> _"Just you and me now, Clovis."_




I remember that one



Yeah, he looks like Clovis.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 27, 2020)

"Your woman is holding me when I don't really want to be held. 

- Star


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm not supposed to be on this table, but I really don't care. I have so many more important issues to ponder. 

- Star


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 27, 2020)

This is how I look when I want to be held. 

- Star


----------



## RedLED (Feb 29, 2020)

Is Star a Siamese point?


----------



## RedLED (Feb 29, 2020)

The last few days at our desert home, when coming and going I heard one of out outdoor cats call me for three days. Then last night at 0400 I heard it crying, and I went outside with, guess what, a flashlight, and lit the cat up on the roof. The dam cat climbed our palm tree, got on the roof then could not get back down.

That cat was up on the roof three days! No food, water, no nothing. So I had to get the ladder out at 4 AM, and go up and rescue the feline!

Cats...that's what they do to us!

Nevertheless, the kitty was successfully retrived without any incident!


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 2, 2020)

i learned an interesting thing the other day, cat's purpose in peoples home, for thousands of years was CO detection, similar to birds in mines, cats are very sensitive to CO, they won't die like birds, but they raise the alarm, since all homes, until last couple hundred years go, were heated with wood stoves, that also doubles as cooking stove\ovens. keeping cats was a safety issue, rather than companionship


----------

